# What If...? Marvel Disney+ (spoilers)



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I thought this first episode was really great. Very much looking forward to this series. I can see this being my favorite Marvel series on D+.

Peggy Carter is a super soldier. I guess Steve Rogers is the first Iron Man, in a suit powered by the tesseract. :up:


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Were there "what if ...?" comics, or are they doing something completely new with this?


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

hapster85 said:


> Were there "what if ...?" comics, or are they doing something completely new with this?


I've heard there is a What If comic. This first episode of the show mirrors the first Captain America movie, during WW2. I would guess each episode will do this for a different movie, maybe??


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

There is a long tradition of _What If_ Comics. However, this series will be limited to the MCU and will not cover events or characters that have not already appeared in the MCU.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

There were supposed to be ten episodes, but COVID production issues pushed the last one into next season, so there will be nine.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The Captain Carter episode was absolutely great. She didn't sound Hayley Atwell-ish to me so I stuck around to see who voiced Captain Carter. It was Hayley Atwell. Of course.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I think all of the voices were the original actors, except Chris Evans.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Yeah even Chadwick Boseman recorded his audio for the series before passing.

It's interesting to see all the enthusiasm from folks here who liked it. Because I saw that IGN didn't think it was very good and gave it a 6.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I really liked the episode, the action was pretty great. Some dialogue wasn't all that, but mostly ok.

But. since we do get to the somewhat present, I'd kind of like to see what the major changes might bring to the present.

The fact that Peggy got the serum and not Steve is really not a big deal in the overall scheme of things.

But the more important things are does having the Tessaract an extra 40 years do anything for mankind?

Also, with an Iron Man and a Super Soldier, is there some type of Avengers for 70 years?

Erskine didn't die here did he? Are there more super soldiers?

-smak-


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

hapster85 said:


> Were there "what if ...?" comics, or are they doing something completely new with this?


There was almost 200 of them overall.

Some even straight up made it to the normal comics. (and the movies)

What if Hulk had the brain of Bruce Banner.
What if Jane found Thor's hammer.
What if somebody else was bitten by a radioactive Spider.

-smak-


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> It's interesting to see all the enthusiasm from folks here who liked it. Because I saw that IGN didn't think it was very good and gave it a 6.


This author didn't think the first episode was great either. But I did Heck, I like everything Peggy Carter!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I watched it a second time. As I already knew what was going to happen I focused more on other stuff. This is *really* well done. The animation is fantastic.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

smak said:


> I really liked the episode, the action was pretty great. Some dialogue wasn't all that, but mostly ok.
> 
> But. since we do get to the somewhat present, I'd kind of like to see what the major changes might bring to the present.
> 
> ...


Did they have it an extra 40 years?

In the MCU movies, don't they recover the Tesseract not too long after steve's plane crashed into the ice? They found that way before they found the plane.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

That. Was. Awesome.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I thought it was good, but I wouldn't say it was better than the live action Disney+ shows.

The show reminded me that I have an old What If&#8230; comic that I had Stan Lee sign.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I gave up after about 10 minutes. The animation was very distracting. I'm just not into cartoons.

Note - know this is a minority opinion, I felt the same way about the Spiderman movie. I just can't get my mind into it.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

DancnDude said:


> It's interesting to see all the enthusiasm from folks here who liked it. Because I saw that IGN didn't think it was very good and gave it a 6.


Critics like to bash everything so I take their opinions with a huge grain of salt. The only critic I ever thought was worth a darn was Roger Ebert. He and I had a lot of the same tastes so I knew if he liked it then it was going to be good. Take a look at movie ratings on Rotten Tomatoes. When you see the critics give a movie a rating of like 20% and the viewers are in the 80's and 90's then there is definitely something wrong with their mindset. Critics apparently ignore the entertainment value in something and just want to pick it apart for its artistry or some other hoity-toity BS. You either like the how or you don't, although the degree of like or dislike with certainly vary.

I watched it last night and thoroughly enjoyed it. The animation was topnotch and not cheesy like a lot of the stuff you see these days. They didn't cop out and use cheap CGI like so many kids' shows these days. It was more reminiscent of the old Max Fleischer Superman cartoons back in the 40's.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> Critics like to bash everything so I take their opinions with a huge grain of salt. The only critic I ever thought was worth a darn was Roger Ebert. He and I had a lot of the same tastes so I knew if he liked it then it was going to be good. Take a look at movie ratings on Rotten Tomatoes. When you see the critics give a movie a rating of like 20% and the viewers are in the 80's and 90's then there is definitely something wrong with their mindset. Critics apparently ignore the entertainment value in something and just want to pick it apart for its artistry or some other hoity-toity BS. You either like the how or you don't, although the degree of like or dislike with certainly vary.
> 
> I watched it last night and thoroughly enjoyed it. The animation was topnotch and not cheesy like a lot of the stuff you see these days. They didn't cop out and use cheap CGI like so many kids' shows these days. It was more reminiscent of the old Max Fleischer Superman cartoons back in the 40's.


Yeah, critics watch movies at a different level than I do. I don't delve into the complexities, artistry, influences and historical aspects of media. I don't try to find the deeper meaning. I'm in the simple "Did I like it or not?" camp and I liked the first episode.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Right now, RT has "What If...?" with an "Average Tomatometer" score (critics score) of 84%. They have the audience score at 82%

That's really close. I don't see how that indicates critics bashing it and being disconnected from the audience.. Not totally sure how many episodes were released to critics, so I don't know if the "Average Tomatometer" will change much.. Same goes for audience score as more episodes are released.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I've watched this first episode three times now. Just really love this show. Critics have already seen the first three episodes, and I've heard some say the first is the worst of the three they've seen. So excited to see the others.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> I watched it a second time. As I already knew what was going to happen I focused more on other stuff. This is *really* well done. The animation is fantastic.


Peggy's action scenes were amazingly cool.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Peggy's action scenes were amazingly cool.


I think she is more of a bad ass Super Soldier than Steve Rodgers was as a Super Soldier


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I think they can just do a lot more bad ass stuff in an animated show, than a real life, computer generated show. Peggy flying on the back of the Hydra buster and smashing planes could be done in an MCU movie, but it would be a lot more difficult and expensive. I assume. What do I know.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Plus, having having so many big names actually acting in a live action movie costs more. Getting them for voice only is gotta be a lot less monies.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

So would a potential 3rd season delve back into the MCU, including more from phases 1-3, or would they go to the comics...

Maybe each phase gets a What IF season, there's plenty now with the TV shows.

-smak-


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

They can delve into Phase 4 movies (and Disney + shows)

Or maybe there isn's another season for a while and they spend resources on yet another new, not yet announced Disney + show


Or maybe they can circle back to Season 1 episodes of "What If...?" and keep the story going?

Like does "old" but stuck in some far off place Peggy get to me actually old Steve Rodgers in a nursing home ? Does she lead the Avengers? Maybe moves Avengers HQ to London?  There are all manner of possibilities here


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> Right now, RT has "What If...?" with an "Average Tomatometer" score (critics score) of 84%. They have the audience score at 82%
> 
> That's really close. I don't see how that indicates critics bashing it and being disconnected from the audience.. Not totally sure how many episodes were released to critics, so I don't know if the "Average Tomatometer" will change much.. Same goes for audience score as more episodes are released.


Note that most of the critics have seen the first 3 episodes, with the vast majority saying 2 & 3 were better than 1.

And the vast majority of the audience has only seen #1

-smak-


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> They can delve into Phase 4 movies (and Disney + shows)
> 
> Or maybe there isn's another season for a while and they spend resources on yet another new, not yet announced Disney + show
> 
> ...


Unless they've already started on season 3, it'd be probably 3 years away just if they started today. That stuff takes time.

-smak-


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

smak said:


> So would a potential 3rd season delve back into the MCU, including more from phases 1-3, or would they go to the comics...
> 
> Maybe each phase gets a What IF season, there's plenty now with the TV shows.
> 
> -smak-


It will only go from the MCU. It will never go to comic characters that are not in the MCU. It's hard enough to explain things to you know who. Imagine if there were just new unseen before characters.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

They can go back to the same movies too.

What if Cap wasn't frozen in ice
What if Bucky didn't "die"
What if Howard Stark was killed
What if the Red Skull gained control of the Tesseract
etc.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

mr.unnatural said:


> Critics like to bash everything so I take their opinions with a huge grain of salt. The only critic I ever thought was worth a darn was Roger Ebert. He and I had a lot of the same tastes so I knew if he liked it then it was going to be good. Take a look at movie ratings on Rotten Tomatoes. When you see the critics give a movie a rating of like 20% and the viewers are in the 80's and 90's then there is definitely something wrong with their mindset. Critics apparently ignore the entertainment value in something and just want to pick it apart for its artistry or some other hoity-toity BS. You either like the how or you don't, although the degree of like or dislike with certainly vary.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> They can go back to the same movies too.
> 
> What if Cap wasn't frozen in ice
> What if Bucky didn't "die"
> ...


We saw most of this in "What If....? Agent Carter was the First Avenger"

Cap didn't get frozen in the ice. Instead, Peggy got trapped "off world" via Space Stone portal.

Bucky watched Steve "die" on the train.

Red Skull did gain control of the Tesserat for a while.. Enough to let in the big Hyrda monster that Peggy pushed back through, going along with it.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Did Captain Carter wield a sword in the comics? It seemed kinda Wonder Woman-ish to me, not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Did Captain Carter wield a sword in the comics? It seemed kinda Wonder Woman-ish to me, not that I'm complaining.


I was thinking of Captain Britain, who has a very similar costume and sometimes a sword...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Peggy has always been one of my favorite characters because Hayley Atwell has knocked her performances out of the park every time, so I adored this and thought it was a great stepping stone to get the series going.

However... I am still very upset that they have done her wrong by not making Agent Carter canon, it needs to be, this needs to be like Star Wars where everything in the EU was "de-canonized" and then they have been bringing pieces back in. I understand the MCU and prior MTVU split, but unlike AoS, Agent Carter easily fit inside existing canon. Oh, and using an Agent Carter image to promo What If?... just ticked me off to no end.

So yeah, I have a chip on my shoulder over this.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> Peggy has always been one of my favorite characters because Hayley Atwell has knocked her performances out of the park every time, so I adored this and thought it was a great stepping stone to get the series going.
> 
> However... I am still very upset that they have done her wrong by not making Agent Carter canon, it needs to be, this needs to be like Star Wars where everything in the EU was "de-canonized" and then they have been bringing pieces back in. I understand the MCU and prior MTVU split, but unlike AoS, Agent Carter easily fit inside existing canon. Oh, and using an Agent Carter image to promo What If?... just ticked me off to no end.
> 
> So yeah, I have a chip on my shoulder over this.


??? You think removing Captain America from MCU fits easily?!?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Everything from everywhere fits now that we have the multiverse. I like to think Agents of SHIELD is canon. It certainly started that way.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> They can go back to the same movies too.
> 
> What if Cap wasn't frozen in ice
> What if Bucky didn't "die"
> ...


The one I want to see is "What if the opposite Avengers died due to The Snap." How would the Avengers defeat Thanos if Dr. Strange died in The Snap and wasn't around to guide them to the 1 in 14 million outcome that would work?


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> The one I want to see is "What if the opposite Avengers died due to The Snap." How would the Avengers defeat Thanos if Dr. Strange died in The Snap and wasn't around to guide them to the 1 in 14 million outcome that would work?


Dr Strange did die in the snap.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

What if... "the absolutely terrible Inhumans tv show never existed?"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> Dr Strange did die in the snap.


D'oh!

OK, what about just "What if all the opposite Avengers died in The Snap." That would make Endgame very different.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

cheesesteak said:


> This author didn't think the first episode was great either. But I did Heck, I like everything Peggy Carter!


There are 2 things about Peggy I like.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Finally watched it this afternoon. It was a fun watch. It was short, but they managed to make a complete story by hitting all of the right marks. Helps, of course, to be familiar with source.

Looking forward to more.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> D'oh!
> 
> OK, what about just "What if all the opposite Avengers died in The Snap." That would make Endgame very different.


Or "What If...? There was no rat"


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

What if... Marvel hadn't sold off the film rights to their biggest characters to various studios and had been able to use the X-Men, Fantastic 4, and Spider-man in the MCU from day one?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

getbak said:


> What if... Marvel hadn't sold off the film rights to their biggest characters to various studios and had been able to use the X-Men, Fantastic 4, and Spider-man in the MCU from day one?


Then the company would not exist today, chances are. They barely survived their bankruptcy even with the movie money.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Then the company would not exist today, chances are. They barely survived their bankruptcy even with the movie money.


They're lucky they survived after the first two Hulk movies. Iron Man set the stage for the current MCU. The first two Spider-Man movies were great. The three Fantastic Four movies we could have done without, especially the reboot. The first two were just OK, but the third was a complete disaster. X-Men movies have been hit or miss for me. I would not consider any of them to be great, but some were fairly good and fun to watch. Logan was a very good movie, IMHO. I can't wait to see what the MCU does with the Fantastic Four once they get their hands on it. I'll be curious if they'll go through the origin story again or just pick it up later.

The one thing that sets the MCU above all the rest is that they went back to the original formula that made me fall in love with the comics back in the early 60's. They treated the characters like people with all of their quirks and foibles and not just superheroes. DC keeps wanting to put them on a dark pedestal and makes them too damn serious all the time.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Peggy kills so many people!!! They were always pretty careful not to show Cap actually kill anyone in the movies, but Peggy throws a grenade into a tank, throws at least 3 guys out of airplanes and literally smashes a few more into the ground so hard they break the concrete. A little blood and it would be just like Invincible on Amazon.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ??? You think removing Captain America from MCU fits easily?!?


She's talking about the TV show "Marvel's Agent Carter", not this episode of "What If...".


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> She's talking about the TV show "Marvel's Agent Carter", not this episode of "What If...".


I see that, now that you point it out.

But the TV show IS canon, isn't it? When was it ever contradicted?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I see that, now that you point it out.
> 
> But the TV show IS canon, isn't it? When was it ever contradicted?


It's never been contradicted and Jarvis even showed up in Endgame, but Disney had said only the Disney+ shows are canon.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I see that, now that you point it out.
> 
> But the TV show IS canon, isn't it? When was it ever contradicted?


Kevin Feige has stated all Marvel TV properties before the Disney+ ones are not considered canon.
Kevin Feige Says Previous MCU TV Shows Aren't Part Of Canon is one of many articles saying that.

Honestly though, I thought Rob was just being a bit sarcastic and I appreciated it that way too


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> Peggy kills so many people!!! They were always pretty careful not to show Cap actually kill anyone in the movies, but Peggy throws a grenade into a tank, throws at least 3 guys out of airplanes and literally smashes a few more into the ground so hard they break the concrete. A little blood and it would be just like Invincible on Amazon.


Didn't Rogers blow up tanks and other armored vehicles, with people inside, in The First Avenger? Not to mention throwing a few people out of airplanes. I think throwing people out of things in flight happened in other movies as well.

I'll agree they never showed him directly kill anyone on screen, but it was certainly implied.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> Kevin Feige has stated all Marvel TV properties before the Disney+ ones are not considered canon.
> Kevin Feige Says Previous MCU TV Shows Aren't Part Of Canon is one of many articles saying that.
> 
> Honestly though, I thought Rob was just being a bit sarcastic and I appreciated it that way too


Well, if We Got It Covered has it reported, it *must* be true.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Captain America was in a war against the Nazis. I sincerely doubt he approached the war with a non-violent mindset. Killing Nazis was what Americans did in the war. It was kill or be killed so I'm sure Captain America killed his fair share of them if he was in a situation where he had no other choice.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

hapster85 said:


> Didn't Rogers blow up tanks and other armored vehicles, with people inside, in The First Avenger? Not to mention throwing a few people out of airplanes. I think throwing people out of things in flight happened in other movies as well.
> 
> I'll agree they never showed him directly kill anyone on screen, but it was certainly implied.


Maybe it's just me misremembering. They did cram quite a bit of killing into this short episode though.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Lenonn said:


> Well, if We Got It Covered has it reported, it *must* be true.


I said it was "one of many" articles reporting what Feige has said, I don't see why you feel the need to jump on it, especially since other Marvel folks have said it and no one has issued a correction/clarification.
I very much want Agent Carter in canon, but I won't ignore the fact Marvel had been pretty vocal it's not canon at the moment, and I'm one of many hoping they change their minds.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Not sure anyone has mentioned this. Disney+ has a show called Legends. Each episode is like a 10 minute thing about different characters in the MCU. Peggy Carter's episode has like a 25 second segment of stuff that I think is from the Agent Carter TV show. I'm very familiar with the movies, and don't recognize anything during this segment. At the end, it lists what movies the clips came from, and that they are available on Disney+. It did not mention Agent Carter, and that show is on Disney+.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I watched this episode for I think the 4th time last night. Did I mention I really like this show? 

I picked up on something, that I don't know how I missed the first 3 times. When they jump on that train, Bucky falls off and Carter grabs him and pulls him back on the train. Bucky says something like "you almost ripped my arm off". I just took this as a comment to Carter's strength. Of course Bucky lost his arm during this train mission in the first Captain America movie. I don't know how I missed this link the first 3 times. Probably obvious to everyone else.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> Not sure anyone has mentioned this. Disney+ has a show called Legends. Each episode is like a 10 minute thing about different characters in the MCU. Peggy Carter's episode has like a 25 second segment of stuff that I think is from the Agent Carter TV show. I'm very familiar with the movies, and don't recognize anything during this segment. At the end, it lists what movies the clips came from, and that they are available on Disney+. It did not mention Agent Carter, and that show is on Disney+.


Also, the TV Peggy appears in the movies, so...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> Not sure anyone has mentioned this. Disney+ has a show called Legends. Each episode is like a 10 minute thing about different characters in the MCU. Peggy Carter's episode has like a 25 second segment of stuff that I think is from the Agent Carter TV show. I'm very familiar with the movies, and don't recognize anything during this segment. At the end, it lists what movies the clips came from, and that they are available on Disney+. It did not mention Agent Carter, and that show is on Disney+.


I was certain there was a clip in there from Agent Carter as well, but when I went back to screencap that ending spot where it shows what content the clips came from (so I could post it in this thread showing that Disney has acknowledged it as canon), Agent Carter wasn't there.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

The Legends episode for Peggy features some scenes from the "Marvel One Shot" short film that was included as an extra on the Iron Man 3 digital/DVD release. You can find it on Disney+ under the "Extras" for Iron Man 3.

The positive response to the short is what led to the development of the Agent Carter tv show.


Another interesting thing to note is that unlike Agents of SHIELD and all the other previous Marvel live-action tv/Netflix shows, Kevin Feige was an Executive Producer on Agent Carter. It's the only one of the pre-Disney+ live-action shows he has a credit on.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'm guessing that scene is the one people thought came from the "Agent Carter" Netflix show..

I'm pretty sure I've seen these "Marvel One Shots", but not sure how/where.. I thought from Disney +, but apparently not.. Maybe via YouTube? Dunno if it was from some BluRay or not.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Also, related to the report that he said all previous tv shows weren't canon...

You can watch the full interview at the Brazilian convention in December 2019 here: 




The discussion about the Disney+ series starts about 8 minutes in.

While he does say that the Disney+ series will interconnect with the MCU for the first time, I'd say it's a pretty big leap to go from that quote to saying that everything that came before isn't canon.

Of course, with the Multiverse, even things that were canon in the MCU previously could be rewritten into the new reality.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> I'm guessing that scene is the one people thought came from the "Agent Carter" Netflix show..
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've seen these "Marvel One Shots", but not sure how/where.. I thought from Disney +, but apparently not.. Maybe via YouTube? Dunno if it was from some BluRay or not.


They made 5 one-shot shorts and were included on the home media releases for the five MCU films from Thor to Thor: Dark World...

The Consultant - Thor
A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to Thor's Hammer - Captain America: The First Avenger
Item 47 - The Avengers
Agent Carter - Iron Man 3
All Hail The King - Thor: The Dark World
I looked for the Agent Carter short yesterday and couldn't find it on Disney+. It's possible I looked at Iron Man 2 instead of 3 because I just checked again, and it is under the Iron Man 3 extras. The other 4 don't seem to be attached to their original releases now, but some Reddit posts have indicated that they were in the past.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

OK.. Thanks I guess I did see that set of five on Thor: Dark World BluRay. My journey through the MCU has been complex to say the least.. Movies watched in no real particular order for the most part and watched via various means (disc, theater, streaming). It's hard to keep up with what I saw when and where/how. 



Edit: I just went to Disney + and to Thor: Dark World.. I don't see any of these listed there.. However, in Iron Man 3 "Extras", there is the 'Marvel One-Shot: Agent Carter"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Edit: I just went to Disney + and to Thor: Dark World.. I don't see any of these listed there.. However, in Iron Man 3 "Extras", there is the 'Marvel One-Shot: Agent Carter"


Re-read the post you are replying to.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I was just checking that one, confirming the agent carter one was the only one that seems to be available on Disney +

its still unclear to me where I saw all of these.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Item 47 - Marvel One Shot


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

some of those are just clips and not the full ones. But thanks for the ones that are full 

Nice to see "The Consultant" again


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> some of those are just clips and not the full ones. But thanks for the ones that are full
> 
> Nice to see "The Consultant" again


I replaced the clips with full versions, Item 47 wouldn't embed so there is a link.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 2 BEYOND THIS POINT.*


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Episode 2, What if T'Challa Became a Star Lord.

Poignant last performance by Chadwick Boseman. It was kind of silly. But _What If_ was often silly in the comics.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

What day do these "What Ifs" drop?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Wednesdays. Midnight pacific.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

This second episode was crazy. Like the character Djimon Hounsou plays in the Guardians movie is an angry, loyal guy to Ronan. In this What If? he's a Star Lord fanboy. Then there is Thanos being a good guy, even though he still has his killing half the universe ideas. Really goes to show how off the rails What If? can go, and I like it.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Poignant last performance by Chadwick Boseman. It was kind of silly. But _What If_ was often silly in the comics.


Spoiler about casting for future episodes.



Spoiler



I've heard T'Challa is in 4 episodes. Just checked IMDB, and it does say he's in 4 episodes. So, his true last performance is yet to come.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I thought this one was a sharp drop-off from the first. Too silly, with too many characters acting, well, out-of-character. The idea is supposed to be what if something different happened, and they don't explain why T'Challa being Star-Lord made all these people completely different people. (Because of course it wouldn't, although they tried to hand-wave Thanos. They just needed everybody to be out-of-character for the story to work.)

Not a BAD show, but...not a good one. Impressive that they got so many Marvel cast people onboard, though...although I suppose for most of them it was just five minutes on the phone.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not a BAD show, but...not a good one. Impressive that they got so many Marvel cast people onboard, though...although I suppose for most of them it was just five minutes on the phone.


I liked it. I thought it was better than the first episode, despite the personality changes.

I find it odd, the people that they didn't get though. They got Kurt Russel to voice one line, but couldn't get Chris Pratt to do the same.

I guess it was dumb luck that recording finished before Chadwick died as I read recording was ongoing into 2020.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I liked this a lot.. More surprises.. More unexpected stuff. The Ravangers good guys? And Thanos is part of it.? hahaha.. 

Peter Quill mopping up at a Dairy Queen.  But he's still the son of Ego . The Ravnegers got the wrong kid. By accident.. caause all earthlings look the same..   (black kid.. white kid. same.. )


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

I liked it more than the first episode.

I'm impressed that they managed to get almost all of the actors to do the voices in this one. From looking at the credits, the only actors they didn't get were Drax and Peter Quill. I would think the actors had better things to do, but I guess if it's Disney, you show up when they ask.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

Thought the 2nd episode was fantastic, enjoyed it more than the first


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I'm going to have to agree, I really enjoyed episode #2. Episode #1 was good, but #2 surpassed it in almost every way.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Liked the first one, liked this one better.

Thanos forgetting about the snap is a big big change and that's what I like to see.

I didn't feel substituting Peggy for Steve ended up being a huge change in the MCU. And any huge changes we didn't get to see.

Bucky wouldn't become Winter Soldier, but that's not really a big change.

I thought the voice acting was much better this episode as well.

-smak-


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Bill Reeves said:


> I liked it more than the first episode.
> 
> I'm impressed that they managed to get almost all of the actors to do the voices in this one. From looking at the credits, the only actors they didn't get were Drax and Peter Quill. I would think the actors had better things to do, but I guess if it's Disney, you show up when they ask.


And I saw that they didn't even ask Dave Bautista to voice Drax. Maybe the others have more lines in other episodes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smak said:


> Liked the first one, liked this one better.
> 
> Thanos forgetting about the snap is a big big change and that's what I like to see.


The problem I had with it is that it was such a STUPID change. They gave no reason (well, no plausible reason) for why he would ever do it (or not do it, as the case may be). It was more of a joke...but way too serious a change to be a good joke, and completely contrary to the character.

Which is why I thought this episode bordered on being outright bad. The first was FAR better thought-out.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

It was silly. It was stupid. It was _fun_. A lot of the What If comics were silly too. I liked it. It would have been fun to see Gamora. But because Thanos never killed half her planet and adopted her, she probably never left.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> It was silly. It was stupid. It was _fun_. A lot of the What If comics were silly too. I liked it. It would have been fun to see Gamora. But because Thanos never killed half her planet and adopted her, she probably never left.


But my recollection of the comics is that they always examined what would happen if things turned out differently for certain characters. And yes, sometimes they were goofy, but they always dealt with Marvel characters.

Not made-up new characters with the same names and faces.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I was confused by the timeline. On screen it said "Wakanda, 1988" when T'Challa was abducted. Then on screen it said "20 years later" and they're all hanging out in a bar and joking about how Thanos used to have this crazy idea to kill have the universe, but he's been talked out of it. Yet we know in the MCU the Snap happened in (I think) 2018. So why do we care that Thanos is a "good guy" in 2008 when what we're really worried about is what he's like in 2018?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I was confused by the timeline. On screen it said "Wakanda, 1988" when T'Challa was abducted. Then on screen it said "20 years later" and they're all hanging out in a bar and joking about how Thanos used to have this crazy idea to kill have the universe, but he's been talked out of it. Yet we know in the MCU the Snap happened in (I think) 2018. So why do we care that Thanos is a "good guy" in 2008 when what we're really worried about is what he's like in 2018?


He'd been trying to kill half the universe for a long time (remember, he killed Gamora's people when she was just a little kid). The Infinity Gauntlet just made it possible for him to rush the timetable.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I hope there is another "Guardians of the Galaxy" based episode that focuses on the Guardians of the Galaxy in some form.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I was really disappointed in this episode. I felt it was too silly, the change in Thanos was just ridiculous. Also, even though they got the same actor to voice the collector, he had a completely different accent.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

The series has the same problem that the comics always had, which is that no one has ever asked "what if?" about any of these scenarios.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

But it was a time honored tradition. DC used to call them “imaginary stories” because all the other ones about a man who flies are real! They included things like if Superman married Lois or if Krypton never blew up.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I thought this one was a sharp drop-off from the first. Too silly, with too many characters acting, well, out-of-character. The idea is supposed to be what if something different happened, and they don't explain why T'Challa being Star-Lord made all these people completely different people. (Because of course it wouldn't, although they tried to hand-wave Thanos. They just needed everybody to be out-of-character for the story to work.)
> 
> Not a BAD show, but...not a good one. Impressive that they got so many Marvel cast people onboard, though...although I suppose for most of them it was just five minutes on the phone.


I agree 100%. The first episode had me smiling from beginning to end. To me, this one was mostly meh.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

It is funny how polarizing the 2nd episode was. For me, I thought it was great and enjoyed it more than the first episode, which I liked as well. I enjoy alternate history and ep 2 was more out there with the changes. It will be interesting to see where things go from here.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Yeah.. It is.. I liked it. But now I am wondering if I should have liked it..


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I hope there is another "Guardians of the Galaxy" based episode that focuses on the Guardians of the Galaxy in some form.


What if the Ravengers are the Guardians of the Galaxy?? (even if they don't go by that name)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> Yeah.. It is.. I liked it. But now I am wondering if I should have liked it..


You shouldn't have.

In fact, you are mistaken. You actually didn't like it at all.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I did like the fact the first one was an event we knew, where one slight change, changed everything.

Where the 2nd one was just kind of two things that had nothing to do with each other.

-smak-


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 3 BEYOND THIS POINT.*


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I thought ep 3 was ok. Least favorite of the three so far. Kind of weird how the original ant man was the villain. And I don't remember. Was Hope a SHIELD agent in the movie?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Agent Coulson is gay, or at least bi.

He talks about how gorgeous Thor is and how he smells, and his password is about how much he loves Steve.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Natasha did the landing. But not the hair flip.

I feel cheated.

Definitely not as good as the first one. But definitely better than the second (which was a complete disaster, and a betrayal of the concept, for me).


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> I thought ep 3 was ok. Least favorite of the three so far. Kind of weird how the original ant man was the villain. And I don't remember. Was Hope a SHIELD agent in the movie?


This episode was less "What if...the World Lost Its Mightiest Heroes?" and more "What if...Hope was a secret SHIELD agent that died in action?", because I don't think she had anything to do with SHIELD in the movies. I guess they didn't want to give away the surprise of who the killer was.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Ahhhh!!

I liked this a lot!! So many movies referenced/re-done. Great.. Was NOT expecting who the serial killer was. My vote at the start when I saw the show description was Loki.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Test said:


> This episode was less "What if...the World Lost Its Mightiest Heroes?" and more "What if...Hope was a secret SHIELD agent that died in action?", because I don't think she had anything to do with SHIELD in the movies. I guess they didn't want to give away the surprise of who the killer was.


sure..


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I liked it a lot better on a second watch.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

So, are we getting new "Legends" episodes really soon to help tease and prepare for upcoming "What If...?" episodes ?


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I'm loving each episode so far. Applying current universe to alternate ones in terms of a character seems like a flawed idea. I accept there was backstory to Thanos in episode 2 based on what they said. I didn't need to see it. Anyway, each episode is a ton of fun for me. I love how much they pack into a single episode.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Liked it.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

My 10 year old daughter and I are loving this. She’s super into the animation style and really likes the alternate takes on stories she’s already seen.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> So, are we getting new "Legends" episodes really soon to help tease and prepare for upcoming "What If...?" episodes ?


There's a Legend episode next week, but it's on the Ten Rings.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

realityboy said:


> There's a Legend episode next week, but it's on the Ten Rings.


I was wondering what they would do for that. We have only seen some general references to it within the MCU movies so far.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I thought this episode of What If . . . was kind of dumb, in that it basically was the first act of a story, and then just ended right when the second act would have started. I'd like to see how that version of the world plays out (and maybe that's essentially what we're going to see in Phase 4, with many of those characters now gone).


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

So, I guess Ant-Man is the strongest Avenger? Thor was in a weakened state, but he was able to kill most of the originals. Captain America just hadn't been dug up yet for him to kill.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Hoffer said:


> So, I guess Ant-Man is the strongest Avenger? Thor was in a weakened state, but he was able to kill most of the originals. Captain America just hadn't been dug up yet for him to kill.


Just to be clear, that was Yellowjacket (Hank Pym, played by Michael Douglas).


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Minor quibble, but one of the final plot twists was ruined by the closed captions.


Spoiler



"Hope" was capitalized: "It's all about Hope!"


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Minor quibble, but one of the final plot twists was ruined by the closed captions.


Kinda disagree. Watching without closed captions, I knew exactly what she said the first time she said it, and who she was talking about. Granted, I assumed that's who she was fighting at the time, which turned out not to be correct - but I don't think there was a twist there to be spoiled by Capitalization.

Granted, it would have been an additional hint for those that hadn't caught on yet.

(Unless there was an Closed Captioning instance before the fight scene and her call to Fury that I missed?)


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

kdmorse said:


> (Unless there was an Closed Captioning instance before the fight scene and her call to Fury that I missed?)


No that was it, during the fight scene and then later when Fury listens to a recording of it. Congratulations on figuring that out. Guess I was just not taking it that seriously (or at least that's my story and I'm stickin' to it, heh).


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

This is a spoiler thread. No need to hide or obfuscate. I knew she was talking bout Hope Van Dyne, but it didn't give me anything. Maybe Hope was the bad guy. Or maybe Hope was in trouble or something. Didn't lead me to Hank Pym.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Wasn't that impressed by this episode. It was fine, but I much preferred the first two episdoes. I guess what I liked about the first 2 is the premise, let's show what the little change was and then how it impacted the universe. In the case, the change was not revealed until the end and then never shown. We just somehow have to accept that (a) Hope joined SHIELD for some reason, (b) she died on a misson, and (c) her death drove Hank to murder the Avengers. But we were never shown how that happened.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> This is a spoiler thread. No need to hide or obfuscate. I knew she was talking bout Hope Van Dyne, but it didn't give me anything. Maybe Hope was the bad guy. Or maybe Hope was in trouble or something. Didn't lead me to Hank Pym.


There were a few other clues such as Bruce's girlfriend saying that Tony was killed by nanotechnology, but without context it was difficult to jump to Hank Pym at that point. Even with Hope I thought it might be the Ghost character from Ant-Man and the Wasp.

If I had to rank episode 3, I'd put it at the lowest of the three episodes. I still enjoyed it as it was fun seeing alternate versions of scenes from various movies (including The Incredible Hulk), but not as much as the other two.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Going back to the discussion from a couple of weeks ago, I noticed Disney+ has added the "All Hail the King" Marvel One Shot as a separate title. This is likely because it has a connection to the Ten Rings and the new Shang-Chi movie coming out next week.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

getbak said:


> Going back to the discussion from a couple of weeks ago, I noticed Disney+ has added the "All Hail the King" Marvel One Shot as a separate title. This is likely because it has a connection to the Ten Rings and the new Shang-Chi movie coming out next week.


You are correct.

It's crazy.. That short was made in 2014 and is a follow up to Iron Man 3.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Finally caught up. Loved all 3. Perfect? No. But I look forward to watching this and Lower Decks Friday’s after dinner.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Win Joy Jr said:


> Finally caught up. Loved all 3. Perfect? No. But I look forward to watching this and Lower Decks Friday's after dinner.


FYI this comes out on Wednesdays and Lower Decks on Thursdays.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

morac said:


> FYI this comes out on Wednesdays and Lower Decks on Thursdays.


I know  it's just what we fell into doing with our streaming watching. Pizza & beer & new episodes. Just need to avoid spoilers like these threads.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

You all missed that one of the people who accessed the Avengers files before Natasha was Janet Van Dyne.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I liked #1 and #3. Maybe this is like the Star Trek movies where every other one isn't as good?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 4 BEYOND THIS POINT.*


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

What if Dr Strange lost his Heart Instead of his Hands?

Interesting episode. I like how each has a totally different feel and tone to it. I need to watch a second time and ponder. 

I'm glad they got both Benedecits, Tilda, and Rachel to come back.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I was disappointed in this episode. First, I don’t see Dr. Stephen Strange being the type to run to mystics in order to get over a lost loved one. Second, the Ancient One appearing felt wrong. She’s dead and gone, leave it at that. The splitting of the timeline felt forced as well. There was no real set up for it, and let’s face it, an evil Doctor Strange with centuries experience should wipe the floor with a Doctor Strange that only has two years experience. I also didn’t like the depiction of magic. The movies did a great job of making magic look very Steve Ditkoish, but this just didn’t do it for me. 

has it been confirmed that these are just one off stories, or are they going somewhere with them? I have in the back of my mind that these are all supposed to tie together at the end, and somehow tie into some upcoming movies.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Agreed. Of the four, this one floated my boat the least. Not that it didn't have it's moments, but I didn't enjoy it nearly as much as the other three.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I didn't have any idea what was going on!!

tooo.. "strange" for me.. Never really could get into Stephen's story


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> an evil Doctor Strange with centuries experience should wipe the floor with a Doctor Strange that only has two years experience.


The evil one did wipe the floor with Doctor Strange. The only thing making the fight a bit more fair was Wong's protection spell.

It's probably because I don't remember anything about Christine in the Dr. Strange movie, but the motivation seemed a little hollow in this. Not that the concept wasn't interesting. I'm also not sure why Christine vanishes at the end if it was her being alive that destroyed the universe or why the time stone turns red.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> I liked #1 and #3. Maybe this is like the Star Trek movies where every other one isn't as good?


#4 fits the pattern.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I spent the first part of episode #4 going "Jeez. Not ANOTHER Groundhog Day story!" That probably tainted my appreciation of the rest of the episode.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 5: WHAT IF......ZOMBIES BEYOND THIS POINT.*


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

"In my culture, death is not the end. They are still with us, as long as we do not forget them."

That...kinda got to me.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Just watched this today. Definitely an off-the-wall episode, but kinda cool too.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> "In my culture, death is not the end. They are still with us, as long as we don not forget them."
> 
> That...kinda got to me.


That statement was rather prophetic considering Chadwick Boseman's fate. It will be interesting to see how they handle his death in the Black Panther sequel.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I don't know why, but I cracked up at "Oof, that happened" - had to jump back to be sure I heard it right.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

so. what the heck happened? Happens? Cliff hanger!! ZOMBIE THANOS!! he has all the infinity stones. except the mind stone.. which is the cure for the zombies?

But what happens?

need help here.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Jeez, Marvel loves killing Vision. I thought the 2nd episode was the last performance by Chadwick Boseman? 

Good episode


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Test said:


> Jeez, Marvel loves killing Vision. I thought the 2nd episode was the last performance by Chadwick Boseman?
> 
> Good episode


The series is his last performance. He is in multiple episodes.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

So this is right at the beginning of Infinity War. What happens when Thor, Rocket, and Groot show up? Can a Groot become a zombie?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> So this is right at the beginning of Infinity War. What happens when Thor, Rocket, and Groot show up? Can a Groot become a zombie?


maybe they don't show up?

we'll never know?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> So this is right at the beginning of Infinity War. What happens when Thor, Rocket, and Groot show up? Can a Groot become a zombie?


I would like to see the rest of that


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

This is a weird version of zombies. They appear to be able to use higher level brain functions and perform things like magic and some strategy, but also seem to be mostly brainless at the same time.

I did like zombie Happy making gun noises though. 

Again, they got nearly the entire cast except for Chris Evans and Tom Holland. I guess that's because Chris "retired" from Marvel and Tom is only allowed a specific number of non-Sony produced projects.



jsmeeker said:


> so. what the heck happened? Happens? Cliff hanger!! ZOMBIE THANOS!! he has all the infinity stones. except the mind stone.. which is the cure for the zombies?
> 
> But what happens?
> 
> need help here.


I thought he had all 6 stones since I saw what looked like a yellow stone, but went back and checked and saw he only had 5.

There's really only 2 outcomes that could happen:

1. The mind stone fails to cure everyone and Earth is inhabited by zombies.

2. The mind stone cures everyone, including Thanos and he then takes the mind stone and eliminates half the population of the universe.

The ending monologue of the Watcher, suggests the second.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

3.. They cure the zombies.. Something happens and Thanos doesn't get the mind zone.


how?

maybe some magic?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> 3.. They cure the zombies.. Something happens and Thanos doesn't get the mind zone.
> 
> how?
> 
> maybe some magic?


Thor shows up with Rocket and Groot, as in Endgame. But this time, he goes for the head.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

maybe...


After using it to cure the zombies, they destroy the mind stone like they had planned to in Infinity War.. 

What if that happened?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

What if... they had two downer episodes in a row?

The Wasp's death was especially sad.

Was the "head in a jar" thing a Marvel comic books thing?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Was the "head in a jar" thing a Marvel comic books thing?


Nah...that's a Futurama thing!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I barely noticed Peter's mention of Uncle Ben and didn't think it was a big deal but apparently it was

The MCU Finally Offered Justice For Spider-Man's Uncle Ben


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Turtleboy said:


> So this is right at the beginning of Infinity War. What happens when Thor, Rocket, and Groot show up? Can a Groot become a zombie?


Dead Tree Walking


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I barely noticed Peter's mention of Uncle Ben and didn't think it was a big deal but apparently it was
> 
> The MCU Finally Offered Justice For Spider-Man's Uncle Ben


I noticed..

But do we really need the whole "_with great power must come great responsibility._" thing AGAIN? I just not sure if this was a dis-service per se.. But still nice to hear the mention.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> I noticed..
> 
> But do we really need the whole "_with great power must come great responsibility._" thing AGAIN? I just not sure if this was a dis-service per se.. But still nice to hear the mention.


What they're complaining about isn't the lack of the origin story (as they pointed out, that's been done often enough that pretty much everybody already knows it), but the fact that in the new movie series Uncle Ben is barely mentioned, which changes the Peter Parker character from somebody who is haunted by his mistake that led to Ben's death, to somebody who was just bitten by a radioactive spider. The tragedy of his origin is what distinguishes Peter from just about every other superhero, and by pretending it never happened they make him, well, like just about every other superhero.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

but we still all know that stuff anyway.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

All I know is that this What If... series had better not have a Spider-Man origin story episode!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I just hope we don't have a MCU movie with zombies in it.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I just hope we don't have a MCU movie with zombies in it.


Yeah, I've had my fill of zombies and vampires.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> All I know is that this What If... series had better not have a Spider-Man origin story episode!


In the comics there are a view What If Spider-Man stories. Mainly (1) What if someone else was bitten by the spider or (2) What if Uncle Ben didn't die.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

It won't surprise me if we eventually get a Spider-Man focused episode of "What If..?" just like we got one for Dr. Strange.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

You could definitely tell this wasn't taking place in our reality, because in our reality, you can't take a train from Grand Central to New Jersey.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

trainman said:


> You could definitely tell this wasn't taking place in our reality, because in our reality, you can't take a train from Grand Central to New Jersey.


For me the first clue was the zombie superheroes, but to each his own...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> It won't surprise me if we eventually get a Spider-Man focused episode of "What If..?" just like we got one for Dr. Strange.


We already have "Into the Spider-Verse"...


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> We already have "Into the Spider-Verse"...


You're confusing smeek. Now he thinks that it is part of the "What If" universe.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> We already have "Into the Spider-Verse"...


Ohh...hmmm

thanks for correcting me.. I didn't know they were connected


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Ohh...hmmm
> 
> thanks for correcting me.. I didn't know they were connected


They're not. You just want to hurt me.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Into The Spider-Verse was an alternate reality/multi-verse thing... I had forgotten about it.. that's on me. He;s right.. that was a thing


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Every movie is a What If. 

What if a shark terrorized Amity?

What if dinosaurs were recreated?

What if a kid was left alone at home?

-smak-


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smak said:


> Every movie is a What If.
> 
> What if a shark terrorized Amity?
> 
> ...


But _What If?_ is in-story what ifs.

What if a dinosaur terrorized Amity?

What if kids were recreated?

What if a shark was left alone at home?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

*SPOILERS FOR EPISODE 6: WHAT IF KILLMONGER RESCUED TONY STARK
*


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> All I know is that this What If... series had better not have a Spider-Man origin story episode!


I'm all for it, as long as it's about him being injected with blood from an alien from the planet Spider, and then piloting a giant mech to fight evil aliens.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Another good episode. I enjoyed it, even if it was a bit predictable.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

ehhh....

I dunno about this one.. They did a "What If...?" epsiode on a guy and the guy was pretty much exactly the same as we knew him from before.


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> ehhh....
> 
> I dunno about this one.. They did a "What If...?" epsiode on a guy and the guy was pretty much exactly the same as we knew him from before.


People complained that Thanos wasn't behaving like he should be. Now people are complaining that Killmonger is behaving like he should be. Disney can't win.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

morac said:


> People complained that Thanos wasn't behaving like he should be. Now people are complaining that Killmonger is behaving like he should be. Disney can't win.


yup.


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

I picked apart the episode and maybe it’s because how much I love Tony Stark/Iron Man and RDJ playing that role. To me Tony Stark/Iron Man was what made MCU phases 1-3 great.

It seemed more like a parody with the voice actors. Then I noticed the words didn’t match up with the mouth movements at all. It could have been like this the whole series but it really showed up this episode. The storyline was not entertaining (to me) either. It was very predictable.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I will say Michael B. Jordan did a good job reprising his role. It really felt and sounded like it was live action. Some other actors just come across differently when they are just doing the voice.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

morac said:


> People complained that Thanos wasn't behaving like he should be. Now people are complaining that Killmonger is behaving like he should be. Disney can't win.


They're playing the long game. First, they create a new character with Thanos's name and face who is different than the Thanos they've had before. But they don't do it because they're crappy writers who will twist and break a character to make him fit the story they want to tell. No, they do it to set us up for this episode, so we will assume the same thing is happening here...and then they trick us by having Killmonger act perfectly in character!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Episodes 1 & 6, nothing happens.
Episodes 4 & 5. The entire universe changes

I really enjoy the episodes mostly, but why does it seem the last scene is more compelling, and I want to see that story more than the main episode?

And also, a couple of them seems to have focused on the wrong thing.

Especially episode 1. Peggy replaced Steve...Ok

Howard Stark created iron man in the 1940's. Now that's much more compelling.

-smak-


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

smak said:


> Episodes 1 & 6, nothing happens.


Nothing happens?

1. Tony Stark is dead (having never been Iron Man, and much earlier than in the regular timeline).
2. T'Challa is dead.
3. Killmonger is the Black Panther.
4. Wakanda is at war with the U.S.!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> Nothing happens?
> 
> 1. Tony Stark is dead (having never been Iron Man, and much earlier than in the regular timeline).
> 2. T'Challa is dead.
> ...


Well, OK. But aside from that, it really was pretty uneventful!


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

This was my favorite episode so far. They took Killmonger from a Black Panther wannabe to a psychotic, manipulative genius. He was a very scary character.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

This was my least favorite episode. Loved the other episodes, tho.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I really liked the Killmonger episode. It was another downer but totally fit as a "What iff..." alternate universe story.

I want a Dora Milaje spear.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I really liked the Killmonger episode. It was another downer but totally fit as a "What iff..." alternate universe story.
> 
> I want a Dora Milaje spear.


Ha! That's true, these all seem to be downers. I want to see an episode where Tony Stark doesn't make it out of his desert attack and they flash forward to show world peace.


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

I want to see Iron Man snap and not die.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Random User 7 said:


> I want to see Iron Man snap and not die.


That would get into the MCU timeline we haven't seen yet.

-smak-


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smak said:


> That would get into the MCU timeline we haven't seen yet.
> 
> -smak-


Well, doesn't EVERY episode do that?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, doesn't EVERY episode do that?


All of the episodes we've seen occurred at the time of previous MCU movies.

Something based on Tony not dying in EndGame would be all current or future situations, and they aren't going to do that.

-smak-


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smak said:


> All of the episodes we've seen occurred at the time of previous MCU movies.
> 
> Something based on Tony not dying in EndGame would be all current or future situations, and they aren't going to do that.
> 
> -smak-


Well, aside from the fact that End Game was a couple of years ago, this would be alternative presents/futures based on something that didn't happen in "our" timeline. As in all the other episodes. I don't see anything that would stop that from happening. It's not like events based on Tony still being alive are going to spoil future Marvel movies...


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

End Game isn’t a couple of years ago in the MCU


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

smak said:


> End Game isn't a couple of years ago in the MCU


it might be, it's a little unclear.

Endgame is in 2023, Spider-Man Far From Home is 2024, and we don't know exactly when ShangChi is other than post-blip.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

zordude said:


> it might be, it's a little unclear.
> 
> Endgame is in 2023, Spider-Man Far From Home is 2024, and we don't know exactly when ShangChi is other than post-blip.


End game is 8 months before far from home.

Shang Chi is probably before Far From Home due to a couple of clues.

And Eternals is in the same timeframe as Far From Home.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The Thor episode was the best one yet. And it even ended on an upbeat note (*). 

Too many wacky things to mention, but my favorites were the “there’s a rabbit in the sink” lines and the Darcy Duck wedding. 

Again most of the original actors were back including Natalie Portman. 


(*) If you don’t count Ultron showing up with all 6 infinity stones.


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

morac said:


> The Thor episode was the best one yet. And it even ended on an upbeat note (*).
> 
> Too many wacky things to mention, but my favorites were the "there's a rabbit in the sink" lines and the Darcy Duck wedding.
> 
> ...


I thought Surtur hitting on the Statue of Liberty was pretty good.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

PARTY THOR!!!

Everyone parties on Midgard!!!

Darcy marries Howard The Duck!

LOLZ


They got Natalie Portman for this.. So many people in this..


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> They got Natalie Portman for this.. So many people in this..


I figure they must have done the voice recordings during the filming of the upcoming Thor movie - a bunch of those actors are in that movie.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

It took a couple of minutes for me to get into the party Thor episode but I ended up liking it a lot.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

With the exception of Brie Larson, they have been bringing back the actors who are coming back in the future, and not the ones who are not (Downey, Evans, Johansson)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Why does Maria Hill call in Captain Marvel and not some other Avengers to deal with Thor? Had the Avenger Initiative not yet been started? Or was it just because they wanted to feature Captain Marvel more?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The fact that Captain Marvel is the only person who can go toe-to-toe with Thor might have had something to do with it...

I mean, I suppose they could have sent Hawkeye. That would have been an amusing tenth of a second.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

This is an interesting point. In the universe where Odin doesn't kidnap Loki, there seems to be no war or conflict. All of these characters, races, and societies get along with each other.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440777033085165578


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I thought this party Thor episode was great. Might be my favorite episode so far.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It summarized everything I dislike about this show. They don't understand the concept...it's supposed to be if you change something, what are the consequences? But far, far too often, the "consequences" are completely random...they have nothing to do with what was changed. The worst part is how often characters change radically for no reason other than to make the story do what they want it to.

Never thought I'd say this about a Marvel show, but if it doesn't improve dramatically I won't be back for the second season. (And I didn't even give up on Inhumans! )


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The fact that Captain Marvel is the only person who can go toe-to-toe with Thor might have had something to do with it...
> 
> I mean, I suppose they could have sent Hawkeye. That would have been an amusing tenth of a second.


Iron Man?
Hulk?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Turtleboy said:


> With the exception of Brie Larson, they have been bringing back the actors who are coming back in the future, and not the ones who are not (Downey, Evans, Johansson)


Huh? Brie Larson's coming back as Captain Marvel at least once more. Or did I misunderstand you? That movie will also introduce Iman Vellani as Kamala Khan / Ms. Marvel.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Did they say in the first Thor movie that Loki was like the runt of the litter? I was thinking that was why he was the same size as people on Asgard. In this episode, he is a giant. So, did they use magic to make him small in the normal universe? They obviously did something about his skin. From the first Thor, the Frost Giant touched Loki and he started turning blue.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Huh? Brie Larson's coming back as Captain Marvel at least once more. Or did I misunderstand you? That movie will also introduce Iman Vellani as Kamala Khan / Ms. Marvel.


She wasn't in this episode of What If.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Huh? Brie Larson's coming back as Captain Marvel at least once more. Or did I misunderstand you? That movie will also introduce Iman Vellani as Kamala Khan / Ms. Marvel.


Brie Larson doesn't voice Captain Marvel in. "What If...?"


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> She wasn't in this episode of What If.





jsmeeker said:


> Brie Larson doesn't voice Captain Marvel in "What If...?"


Oh that's right, I did notice that at the time. Sorry. I'm getting too old for this. In more ways than one, lol.


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

jsmeeker said:


> Brie Larson doesn't voice Captain Marvel in. "What If...?"


Alexandra Daniels, she sounded close though.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Why does Maria Hill call in Captain Marvel and not some other Avengers to deal with Thor? Had the Avenger Initiative not yet been started? Or was it just because they wanted to feature Captain Marvel more?


The Avengers initiative was scrapped until the Destroyer came to Earth and fought Thor in the first Thor movie. Since that never happened, no Avengers. I mean they were around individually, but not as a team.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Iron Man?
> Hulk?


Iron Man wouldn't have been able to stop Thor.
The only reason he was able to stand up to Thor in The Avengers was because Thor made the mistake of attacking him with lightning first, which Tony's armor was able to absorb and convert to usable energy.

Jarvis: "Power at 400% capacity."
(IIRC, the readout went past 450%.)

But as the battle goes on, Thor is getting the upper hand and starting to crush Tony's armor when Captain America shows up.
If he hadn't, things might not have turned out very well for Tony.

The Hulk on the hand, has a decent shot at stopping "Party Thor".
Of course, you have the issue of both of them not paying attention to collateral damage........


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

when have they payed attention to that before??


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

We’ve seen Thor and Hulk battle before. Maybe Party Thor would initially be losing from lack of experience but I would think he would win eventually.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

The Party Thor episode was the first one of these I genuinely didn't like even a little. And every episode there is one of the original actors doing the voice for the character they did live and they sound (to me) *nothing* like they did live action. This episode it was Natalie Portman. I was disappointed they didn't have her voicing Jane and was really surprised when I watched the closing credits (I must have missed her name in the opening credits).


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

How can you not like something that has Darcy in it?


Also I think Natalie did jus fine in this.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Hoffer said:


> Did they say in the first Thor movie that Loki was like the runt of the litter? I was thinking that was why he was the same size as people on Asgard. In this episode, he is a giant. So, did they use magic to make him small in the normal universe? They obviously did something about his skin. From the first Thor, the Frost Giant touched Loki and he started turning blue.


Growing up in a different gravity and environment could have caused the changes.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

A Wizard Did it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

or Space Magic.

(which I guess is created by a Wizard)


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The Ultron episode started out kind of boring, but I was in to in by the “end”. Since this was sort of a continuation from last week’s episode I wonder if that means we’ll see the conclusion to this one?

My main issue with this episode was the voices. They were just bad, especially Ultron. Don’t try to do Spader’s inflections, if you can’t do a decent Spader.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

surely we see the conclusion to this.. Does Nat get Zola back to a place where it's in the same universe as Ultron so that Zola can infect Ultron?


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

That was pretty meta. I was not expecting a story arc in this show. It would be even more meta if in the next episode, someone from the TVA shows up to prune their timeline, in a Mary Poppins style mix of animation and live action. Maybe that would be too meta.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I too was under the impression each episode was supposed to be stand alone.. But most have ended with some unresolved loose ends... We'll see if any (or all) get tied up next week.


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

I actually enjoyed this one, in the top tier if not my most liked one yet. I didn’t pick up my iPhone once.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I guess Hawkeye got the Winter Soldier's robotic arm in this universe. I find it amusing that Hawkeye always has every variety of special arrows he needs for all occasions and he never has to look in his pouch to make sure he's selecting the correct one. Green Arrow, too. I think Marvel and DC should trade archers.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

So I expect the Watcher to gather other people from this season to help fight Ultron:

Ep 1 - Captain Peggy
Ep 2 - Star Lord T'Challa
Ep 3 - Captain America about to be unfrozen, Captain Marvel who returned
Ep 4 - Strange Supreme 
Ep 5- Zombies? Maybe no one from this ep
Ep 6- Shuri and Pepper - or maybe even Killmonger Black Panther himself. He may be evil, but he doesn't want to be killed either.
Ep 7 - Party Thor


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

The only thing that put me off was the Watcher’s dialogue.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

In the comics, there are multiple Watchers. Uatu, this Watcher, is the Watcher of Earth. In Guardians of the Galaxy 2, there is a scene with Stan Lee talking to multiple Watchers. But this episode made it seem like he was the only Watcher for the entire multiverse.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> The only thing that put me off was the Watcher's dialogue.


That actually cracked me up. He was so...HUMAN.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Nice little Star Wars Easter egg.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443146409507700738


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanos lasted about four seconds.

As mentioned earlier, I also thought each of these episodes were intended to be totally unrelated one-offs. I won't mind at all if they all connect at some point.

No Spider-Man yet? Or was he killed earlier and I forgot?


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Thanos lasted about four seconds.


Yup, that got a chuckle out of me. "Wow! That just happened!"

Definitely my favorite episode of the bunch so far...



cheesesteak said:


> No Spider-Man yet? Or was he killed earlier and I forgot?


I doubt they can use him in this type of thing. Wouldn't Sony need to be involved, due to that whole rat's nest of licensing ?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

He was in the Zombie episode.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> So I expect the Watcher to gather other people from this season to help fight Ultron:
> 
> Ep 1 - Captain Peggy
> Ep 2 - Star Lord T'Challa
> ...


Was Strange Supreme the Dr. Strange that showed up at the end? I assume so.. But am not totally sure.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Yes.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> So I expect the Watcher to gather other people from this season to help fight Ultron:
> 
> Ep 1 - Captain Peggy
> Ep 2 - Star Lord T'Challa
> ...


Ep 5- Zombies? Maybe Spider-Man


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Stumbled across this: 'What If&#8230;?' Is Trying to Repair the Crappier Parts of the MCU | Cracked.com


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

During tonight's Patriots/Buccaneers football game there was a commercial that featured many of the heroes from the "What If?" series. Doing their thing, and at one point joining together to battle masses of Ultron robots.

I'm really starting to think that the theory that the watcher is going to assemble a team to battle Ultron in the finale might actually happen.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

So when Wandavision came out, it was understood by the first episode (and even well before that) - that there was more to it that a silly episodic format set in a different decade mimicking a different sitcom each week. We knew the was a larger plot brewing from day one.

I never, never expected What If to have any sort of Meta arc. I took it (and enjoyed it) for exactly what it was advertised to be - a series of one off What If stories. As such, Ultron breaking the fourth (fifth? nth?) wall to confront the Watcher was a complete surprise to me. (Although now that I think of it, it probably shouldn't have been). If they're going to builds a plot arc across the multiverses, it'll be more than I expected, and more power to em...


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

*SPOILERS FOR FINALE BEYOND THIS POST*


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Although I liked the finale, the missing Gamora episode took so much away from it. We saw the Watcher appear with Gamora wearing Thanos's armor, Tony Stark, and Extra the Dwarf in Nidavellir. The Watcher called her Destroyer of Thanos. They really needed that ep for the finale to have more impact.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

It's a tiny bit of a letdown in this type of show, when the thing they did in the last episode to be able to defeat the bad guy...works

You're kind of expecting some out of left field ending, and I guess the infinity killmonger was it, but that only lasted a minute or two.

Also was expecting more Watcher.

But overall they tied it together pretty well.

I am guessing they are going with the fact Ultron can use all the infinity stones, but can't snap. Something has to be specially made to do that? 

-smak-


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I feel like the entire final fight could have gone more smoothly if the Watcher had brought a Flerkin along.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I think I probably saw Chadwick Boseman's last performance/work ever.



Wakanda Forever


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Turtleboy said:


> Although I liked the finale, the missing Gamora episode took so much away from it. We saw the Watcher appear with Gamora wearing Thanos's armor, Tony Stark, and Extra the Dwarf in Nidavellir. The Watcher called her Destroyer of Thanos. They really needed that ep for the finale to have more impact.


Yeah that's a shame, especially as in addition to feeding into this episode, it's supposed to be funny. On the other hand, apparently they moved that episode to season 2, which means there's a good chance we'll see a season 2!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Yeah that's a shame, especially as in addition to feeding into this episode, it's supposed to be funny. On the other hand, apparently they moved that episode to season 2, which means there's a good chance we'll see a season 2!


Considering it was renewed for a second season in 2019, yeah, I'd say the odds are pretty good!

(Although the second season was reduced to nine episodes at the same time the first was...but yes, that missing tenth episode of Season 1 will now be part of Season 2.)


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

How does the missing episode play in season 2, when it’s supposed to lead directly to this episode?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

smak said:


> How does the missing episode play in season 2, when it's supposed to lead directly to this episode?


They were all standalone until he assembled his team in the finale, so I'm guessing they won't need to change anything in the episode itself at all


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I would have preferred to have had a season 1 Gamora episode so I wouldn't have spent half of this episode wondering "Why is Gamora part of this team?"

The voice acting seemed off to me. Also, I didn't like Thor being a total buffoon even though that's how *that* Thor was in his universe.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I would have preferred to have had a season 1 Gamora episode so I wouldn't have spent half of this episode wondering "Why is Gamora part of this team?"


Obviously they would have preferred that as well! *@&$ Covid...


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Here's what we know from five seconds and not from any external information.

Gamora and Tony were on Nidavellir, with Eitri the Dwarf. Eitri still has his hands because Thanos didn't take them. They have the Infinity Gauntlet with all of the stones, being dropped into some Terminator 2 type acid. Per the Wartcher, Gamora both destroyed Thanos and survived Sakaar. Tony seems to be wearing some sort of gladiator type armor too. Gamora had Thanos's sword thingy, and some of his armor too.

Here is what I can guess from that. 

Both Tony and Gamora were gladiators on Sakaar, either with, or more likely, replacing, Thor and Hulk. If there is Sakaar, then there is the Grandmaster and Korg, so it will be more of a comedic episode. If Gamora is the "Destroyer of Thanos," then there should likely be Thanos, and if there is Gamora and Thanos, there will be Nebula too. Other Guardians? Maybe, maybe not. 

Sounds like a great episode. My biggest question is whether they brought in Peter Dinklage to do the voice of Eitri.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Considering it was renewed for a second season in 2019, yeah, I'd say the odds are pretty good!
> 
> (Although the second season was reduced to nine episodes at the same time the first was...but yes, that missing tenth episode of Season 1 will now be part of Season 2.)


I was trying to be funny too. Which just proves I shouldn't quit my day job.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Turtleboy said:


> Here's what we know from five seconds and not from any external information.
> 
> Gamora and Tony were on Nidavellir, with Eitri the Dwarf. Eitri still has his hands because Thanos didn't take them. They have the Infinity Gauntlet with all of the stones, being dropped into some Terminator 2 type acid. Per the Wartcher, Gamora both destroyed Thanos and survived Sakaar. Tony seems to be wearing some sort of gladiator type armor too. Gamora had Thanos's sword thingy, and some of his armor too.
> 
> ...


Excellent! Now I'm really looking forward to this. Totally onboard with your take, except for one minor detail. The gauntlet had already been stripped of its stones, though I had to go back and be sure that's what I saw:










Also, I knew this thing had a better name than what I remembered ("stones crusher"):


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

You're right about the stones.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

How do you take screenshots? D+ comes out black for me.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Turtleboy said:


> How do you take screenshots? D+ comes out black for me.


Just pressing ye olde Ctrl-PrtScn in Windows while the action is paused in Firefox, then pasting into my trusty old Adobe Fireworks for cropping. If you're trying to take a screenshot of a Disney app, there may be some protection built in.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> How do you take screenshots? D+ comes out black for me.


On my Mac that happens on Safari, but not if I use Edge. I'm guessing it's some kind of an attempt at DRM.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Yeah. It’s 100% of the time on iPad - both Safari and the D+ app.

Other apps seem to get around it.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Finally got around to watching this and for the most part, I liked it. But the finale left me a bit meh. If Ultron was really threatening the multiverse, it just seems weird to me that some puny non-powered humans (with the exception of Thor and Strange) could stop them.

Is the What If multiverse connected at all to the upcoming Strange Multiverse movie?


----------

